# my dat.



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

He is a nice, big fella...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Dat's nice!


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

*Wide Bar Dat Import?*

You planning to import some smaller ones?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

EGADS - What a *BEAST * I like it.....I like it a lot


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some tiny ones you can grow Shelley...lol. Just what you need! Maybe they will put those wilds in their place.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235414,-123.185138


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I have some tiny ones you can grow Shelley...lol. Just what you need! Maybe they will put those wilds in their place.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Don't tempt me - Mike has me thiiiiiiiiiisssss close to cashing in the wilds and getting a ray or two


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

rays and dats is a good combo!

kim, i dont know when ill be able to get more widebar dats. they are super hard to get right now. also very very expensive!

hes been eating a lot more in my 300 gallon so im hoping to grow this one to 20+ inches!!! itll be a few years i think!


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Okidokes - I am hoping to snag a nice Dat and Flagtail that are around 3-4 Inches in size - so that they can live with my RTG (growing nicely since we got it a month ago - now around 8-9 inches).

Flagtails are not in season yet I think as no one had brought them in yet.

BTW - Your tank setup is really setting the Standard for others to work on - Top Quality Build and Brilliant Fishes! 

Great work on them!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Okidokes - I am hoping to snag a nice Dat and Flagtail that are around 3-4 Inches in size - so that they can live with my RTG (growing nicely since we got it a month ago - now around 8-9 inches).
> 
> Flagtails are not in season yet I think as no one had brought them in yet.
> 
> ...


there are some indos on this board for sale from time to time. also flagtails as well. if your aro is 8-9 inch, i would suggest a larger FF. maybe one around 5-6 inch. 3-4 inch one would probably get beat up by your aro. datnoid, 3-4 inch is a good size.

just replicating the standard lol. there are many many powerful setups throughout canada. with some work, spare change and sleepless nights, anyone can build their dream setup! took me a little while to get my dream setup and fish but im content for now....... until i can build my swimming pool with an arowana and black ray community! one day...


----------

